# 6D Review



## wsgroves (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted but it looks like Ken Rockwell has a review up of the new 6D.
Have a look.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

Winning! ;D



> The 6D has no built-in flash. I prefer my compact old 220EX for family photos; it is superior to the new 270EX II sold today.
> 
> *The 6D is the world's best DSLR.*
> 
> ...


----------



## e_honda (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't know Rockwell was so renowned that Canon lets him test out the new stuff months before the official announcement.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 17, 2012)

Me either, I was just digging around over there and saw it.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

> The 6D is the world's best DSLR.



Looks like this guy knows his business!


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 17, 2012)

This 6d's review is the world's best review ;D


----------



## K-amps (Sep 17, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> > The 6D is the world's best DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy knows his business!



Looks like he is on the emporer's payroll... if you think about it, which ever review mag does good reviews, they get rewarded with early samples.... KR seems to have it figured out that to feed a growing family, one needs to "adjust".


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow. If this is to be believed, he has had the camera since March. Pretty amazing.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Wow. If this is to be believed, he has had the camera since March. Pretty amazing.


yeah, i was about to mention that, his sample photo is from march, wth? 
I'm guessing changing from endorsing the D800 to the 5DIII was a pretty shrewd business move for mr. rockwell.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > > The 6D is the world's best DSLR.
> ...



Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I would assume that if you're so competent to review gear then getting a proper job as a photographer would be a better way to feed your growing family. I hate this sort of biased informations.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 17, 2012)

This review is unfortunately very incomplete. You can still see all the areas he hijacked the 5d mark 3 review to fill in ares/make comparisons. Not enough of the old info is out of it.

Also the first same shot had a 5d3 listed in its metadata. a pre production camera should have ts info within it, - right?

At the mid point it becomes hard to read this because there's too much 5d review info strewn about it.

He does make it at least sound like a better cam than the specs point to, but not convinced yet. the chromatic aberration in body fix would b a HUGE boon though. Also to his point ,the af cant b any WORSE than the 5d mark 2.


----------



## @!ex (Sep 17, 2012)

This is really suspect. There are parts of the review that he seems to have forgotten to change the wording from 5D mkiii to 6D. It seems that much of this review was cut and pasted from his first impressions with the 5d mkiii. Also, I remember very similar images from the hibachi grill with his kids (same angle and everything). He either really likes going to the hibachi (I don't know anyone who goes ore than once a year), or there is something very fishy going on here....


----------



## bleur (Sep 17, 2012)

@!ex said:


> This is really suspect. There are parts of the review that he seems to have forgotten to change the wording from 5D mkiii to 6D. It seems that much of this review was cut and pasted from his first impressions with the 5d mkiii. Also, I remember very similar images from the hibachi grill with his kids (same angle and everything). He either really likes going to the hibachi (I don't know anyone who goes ore than once a year), or there is something very fishy going on here....





ashmadux said:


> This review is unfortunately very incomplete. You can still see all the areas he hijacked the 5d mark 3 review to fill in ares/make comparisons. Not enough of the old info is out of it.
> 
> Also the first same shot had a 5d3 listed in its metadata. a pre production camera should have ts info within it, - right?
> 
> ...



yea, and all his 6d links lead to 5d mark iii and even the iso crops are all 5d mark iii when labeled 6d below it


----------



## rol11 (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't be fool guys  it's the review of 5D3, where is every word "5D3" replaced by "6D". You should read "Under construction, don't read further"  If you don't trust me, than open in new window review of 5D3 and check it by yourself


----------



## K-amps (Sep 17, 2012)

@!ex said:


> This is really suspect. There are parts of the review that he seems to have forgotten to change the wording from 5D mkiii to 6D. It seems that much of this review was cut and pasted from his first impressions with the 5d mkiii. Also, I remember very similar images from the hibachi grill with his kids (same angle and everything). He either really likes going to the hibachi (I don't know anyone who goes ore than once a year), or there is something very fishy going on here....



Fishy maybe not, but sloppy definitely yes. Also it looks hurriedly done, so maybe he has not has the body since March (either the shot is of the 5d3 or his meta data is screwed). What a co-incidence that the 5d3 came out in march :

Looks like he is putting it together as he gets time... so the worlds best DSLR might still be the 5d3 for him...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 17, 2012)

@!ex said:


> This is really suspect. There are parts of the review that he seems to have forgotten to change the wording from 5D mkiii to 6D. It seems that much of this review was cut and pasted from his first impressions with the 5d mkiii. Also, I remember very similar images from the hibachi grill with his kids (same angle and everything). He either really likes going to the hibachi (I don't know anyone who goes ore than once a year), or there is something very fishy going on here....



Part of the 6D review is KR's 5DIII review.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm#rex
http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm#rex

It's just a Work In Progress (at a certain point, the words "UNDER CONSTRUCTION - read no further" appear.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 17, 2012)

Not that kr has much credibility left but all he is doing is a cut and paste job from his 5diii review probably so he can say he was first. What a crock.


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 17, 2012)

rol11 said:


> Don't be fool guys  it's the review of 5D3, where is every word "5D3" replaced by "6D". You should read "Under construction, don't read further"  If you don't trust me, than open in new window review of 5D3 and check it by yourself



I do the same thing with my blog posts, only I don't have them "live" while I do it. He's just using the framework of his old review as a pattern for the new review. Funny, re-reading this "6D" review has me even more excited for my 5D3, which Adorama says will be here on Thursday! At $2,750, I'd say this is the "Best DSLR on the planet for the money!"


----------



## Bosman (Sep 17, 2012)

That KR review was the most confusing read, I could barely decifer where the actual 6D was being reviewed and where the 5dm3 was being reviewed....LAME!


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 17, 2012)

You guys are giving him more traffic.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 17, 2012)

HughHowey said:


> rol11 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be fool guys  it's the review of 5D3, where is every word "5D3" replaced by "6D". You should read "Under construction, don't read further"  If you don't trust me, than open in new window review of 5D3 and check it by yourself
> ...


5DM3 for $2750? How? Thats Crazy! Why wouldn't you spend $750 more than the 6d...? Adorama shows $3459. No compredo unless it is a refurb or you are trading another camera in for it.
http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bosman said:


> HughHowey said:
> 
> 
> > rol11 said:
> ...



Adorama was selling them on ebay only for $2750.


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 17, 2012)

Bosman said:


> 5DM3 for $2750? How? Thats Crazy! Why wouldn't you spend $750 more than the 6d...? Adorama shows $3459. No compredo unless it is a refurb or you are trading another camera in for it.
> http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html



Adorama via Ebay on Saturday.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9408.0

Santa is wearing UPS brown this year and will visit my house Friday if the Norad tracking estimate is correct 8)


----------



## Raddy (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess he's using the 5D3 review as a template. 
Makes it easier to replace specific content and adjust certain parts instead of writing a complete new review. ;D
Maybe lack of HTML knowledge or whatever... hahahaha...
I still don't get it how he could publish a non-final version! Instead of kudos he's getting laughter now...
Oh well... It's KR, so no kudos in any case i guess.


----------



## RS2021 (Sep 17, 2012)

KR is like a clown without the funny make up. For pete sake dont' follow links here and go visit his lame site! He will just get more traffic! STOP the rot here.


----------



## molnarcs (Sep 17, 2012)

JohanCruyff said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > This is really suspect. There are parts of the review that he seems to have forgotten to change the wording from 5D mkiii to 6D. It seems that much of this review was cut and pasted from his first impressions with the 5d mkiii. Also, I remember very similar images from the hibachi grill with his kids (same angle and everything). He either really likes going to the hibachi (I don't know anyone who goes ore than once a year), or there is something very fishy going on here....
> ...



Good ol' Ken. Also, he used Katie's picture (exactly the same photo) in a review for another camera already (or lens). I swear I saw it before! But this crook is known for reviewing stuff *he doesn't have* so no surprise there.


----------



## colinsurprenant (Sep 17, 2012)

In the Metering section of the Ken Rockwell review http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d.htm - the "Ryan LOVES fire!" sample picture is shown as being shot with the 6D but I remember seing this picture in his 5D3 review. In fact it was shot with a 5D3: http://www.kenrockwell.com/ryan/images/2012/2012-08/5D3_6073-ryan-likes-fire.jpg

I can understand you want to be fast and get traffic while the topic is hot but this is a sloppy cut&paste job from his 5D3 review and lacks professionalism. You just cannot throw a half job online, full of errors and misleading information. #fail

Colin


----------



## colinsurprenant (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually, all the 6D sample shots are from the 5D3 review. Lame. http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm

Colin


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 17, 2012)

colinsurprenant said:


> Actually, all the 6D sample shots are from the 5D3 review. Lame. http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm
> 
> Colin



Yes, he's used the template and has the "don't read below" here message because of that (pretty near the top). As we all would, he is looking for traffic to lead into purchasing and make money. But, it is sooo easy to at least comment it out in HTML so it isn't seen. It is sad that he can't at least trim that down.

I look at info on his pages yet, but stopped taking him seriously when he started dissing on Sigma because of the color of the lens... dark grey instead of black. What does he think of the Canon L glass telephoto? That is a seriously light grey!!!! Besides, I absolutely love my Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4 stablized lens... now I need to find its counterpart for my new Mark III since its for crop only. And I didn't find much helpful information in his reviews.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2012)

colinsurprenant said:


> Actually, all the 6D sample shots are from the 5D3 review. Lame. http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/5d-mk-iii.htm
> 
> Colin



In a perverse sort of way, this makes me feel better. I couldn't imagine how any reviewer would have gotten a copy of the 6D back in March. 

I don't get upset about Ken. He's a businessman and he's figured out his way of making the internet work for him. Nothing wrong with that. Too bad somebody couldn't show him how to hit the "save draft" button instead of the "post" button though.


----------



## Ryan_W (Sep 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Wow. If this is to be believed, he has had the camera since March. Pretty amazing.



March seems a little hard to believe, but DP Preview and every major retailer updated at like 12:01 when the embargo ended, so maybe not. They certainly didn't write that content in a minute. It wouldn't surprise me if Canon has had the pre-production model since then.

Equally easy for me to believe is that Ken Rockwell copied and pasted his entire review because he knows nobody can tell the difference between a 6D, 5DMkII, 5DMkIII, 7D, 1DX, or T2i photo on the internet at 72 DPI if properly exposed/focused.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 17, 2012)

This is the best forum thread in the world!


----------



## NotABunny (Sep 18, 2012)

There is no review at the link, it's a simple listing of the specs.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

Why does it bother people KR gets more traffic? Do i care if this guy profits from it? No. Some of his info has been helpful over the years. As in any news or info you take what makes sense and leave what doesn't, no diff with KR. Its his blog he is allowed to do whatever he wants and if people want to advertise with him or pay him somehow that is up to those who believe it was worth it. His hyper sharp, hyper saturated work is crap when it comes to family photos but he isn't a total looser with landscapes. He does know a lot about cameras and he has opinions and he is sometimes wrong in my opinion but what do i care? He does a lot of sample image work not to wow you just give samples to demonstrate performance of diff cameras and lenses. I don't advocate him just realize he does offer something of value regardless of opinion.


----------

